# Daughters 1st Deer



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

This was My Daughters 2nd year Hunting, But 1st Deer, She shot this nice little 8 pt. Sat Eve about 415 pm . We laid a scent trail down and He followed it right to the Golden Estrus Scent Pad we had Hanging in the tree. He came in facing us so She shot him in the Neck and dropped Him in His Tracks.
The girl in the Orange is my Daughter, The other is my Neice.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Heres a closer pic.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Good job and a very nice deer!! Always a good time getting that first one and getting a new partner!!


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

Congratulations to both of you. The girls look thrilled, I am sure not as much as the cameraman though.


----------



## FISH DINNER (Jul 23, 2010)

Awesome, and what a great first deer! Congratulations!


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

nice buck she will be hooked now


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

That's a nice Buck! Congratulations go to that young Lady! It's really exciting to see the big smiles on all of these young Sportsmen and Sports-Ladies! They are the future of our Sport!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Happy day's for your daughter. Thats a nice 8 point buck. Good job. Real nice picture.


----------



## Reel Thrill (Jun 14, 2010)

He's not "That Little"...... Awesome Job!!!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice deer and it is awesome to get the kids involved in such a great sport happy hunting


----------

